# Audio Annotation?



## Doug1234 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello - is it possible to add audio annotations to each/a given photo with any version of Lightroom? (I currently have LR 4.4 and don't see this functionality)  I have a large family collection and I'd like to capture some of the commentary on photos from my elders.  Thank you.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, you can. You'll need to save the audio as a .wav file with the same name as the corresponding photo, and in the same directory. LR will then show "Audio File" in the Metadata panel, which you can play by clicking the arrow.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice, i did not know this! Does it have to be a wav? I tried some other audio formats but only wav got visable in Lightroom


----------



## jid9p80vph (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, AFAIK only wav files are supported.


----------



## Doug1234 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you!!!  Beautiful.  I love the simplicity of this.  One question remains though, how do I get this to play during a slideshow?


----------



## jid9p80vph (Mar 18, 2016)

Ah, that's a completely different kettle of fish , I'll leave that to the people who have experience creating slideshows...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 19, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> how do I get this to play during a slideshow?



AFAIK it's not possible using Lightroom's Slideshow module, sorry!


----------



## Doug1234 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you.  I'll cut the audio out of my workflow then.  Still a pretty cool feature, it's just I'm putting together a "package" for my family who does not have lightroom.  Instead, they will use Picasa to search the keywords.


----------



## Michael D. (Mar 21, 2016)

Just speculating but this might work...
Create your slideshow, then record your commentary while watching the slideshow.  Presuming you have created a WAV file, you need to find a WAV to MP3 converter and create an MP3 file.  Now use that MP3 file to play during the slideshow.


----------



## Doug1234 (Mar 21, 2016)

Good idea - only catch is with a "fluid" or "dynamic" slideshow based on metadata keyword searches is going to fall apart.  I really wish that the audio could be "linked" with the photo such that it would play during a slideshow.  I've got to do some playing, but maybe this is a capability of some magic slideshow application out there...


----------

